# Feedback wanted on NewCustom Label



## DMAD (Nov 3, 2008)

Hey Guys, 

I need some feedback on these labels I am about to get printed. Am I missing anything? Does everything look legit? Last thing I need is the FTC on my case.Thanks in advance! I am using shirt manufacturers RN#.

Thanks!

DMAD


----------



## DMAD (Nov 3, 2008)

Good thing I posted this. I caught my own mistake. It says machine wash cold yet I have a machine wash warm care symbol. That would have been about a $2000 mistake on my part!!!!!


----------



## skreenbuddy (Dec 24, 2008)

The only thing I'd say is that it seems like you have three different fonts on the tag. Many designers suggest that any more than two looks "cluttered and/or confusing to the eye". I'm no logo expert by any means but I do find your logo a bit hard to make out. I am a big fan of white on black however.

That's it!

Aaron


----------



## ambitious (Oct 29, 2007)

That's a nice label you have there! And that graffiti font makes it look sweet. Good job bro.


----------



## gaseousclay (Nov 14, 2007)

skreenbuddy said:


> I'm no logo expert by any means but I do find your logo a bit hard to make out. I am a big fan of white on black however.


I couldn't read it either....they looked like blobs to my eyes. I guess the font you're using for the sizing is ok, but it's a bit overused as far as fonts go. everythng else looks fine though


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DMAD said:


> Good thing I posted this. I caught my own mistake. It says machine wash cold yet I have a machine wash warm care symbol. That would have been about a $2000 mistake on my part!!!!!


You don't need both words and symbols on a label, only one or the other.

Using only symbols will make your label much, much, cleaner (and smaller, and cheaper).


----------



## DMAD (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys! I'm contemplating wether or not to use just the symbols to make it cleaner but I'll have to sleep on it. 

BTW-I'm sure this is somewhere on this forum but real quick-does anyone know how long it takes to get an RN# after you apply? It told me 3-4 days when I applied online and its been almost two weeks? 

THanks!


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

^^^ i got my RN# in less than a week


----------



## SamBella Designs (Sep 19, 2008)

The font should be clearer


----------



## snake_pliskin (Nov 9, 2008)

the "large" is probably one of the most important parts of the label, change it to the serif style font you have featured on the label to make it easiest to read, also you may want to reduce the size of "made in mexico" it is not that important and is almost the same size as your logo


----------

